

Show HN: Send to Me – Quickly Email Things to Yourself - joshhudnall
http://sendtome.co

======
danvk
I get good mileage out of a similar Android app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.caramellab...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.caramellabs.emailme&hl=en)

